# Lan + DSL über DFÜ unter XP?



## Peacemaker (26. April 2002)

Hallo alle zusammen!
Das ist mein erster Eintrag hier! mal gucken ob was bei rum kommt...;-) 
Ich hätte da nämlich ein kleines Problem bei mir daheim mit der Einrichtung von DSL über DFÜ unter XP!! 

Es gab mal eine Zeit da lief das! Hab es wohl halbwegs richtig installiert gehabt! aber nach dem anmelden musste ich eine mir sehr lang vokommende Zeit auf die Netzwerkverbindungen warten!
Falls ich da etwas zu früh etwas einstellen oder die Verbindung zu T-Online aufbauen wollte schmierte mir grad meine explorer.exe ab. Ich schloss sie und starte sie mit dem Taskmanager neu... irgendwann ging das dann auch wieder...
aber nachdem ich bei meiner für dsl vorgesehenen Lankarte TCP/IP deaktiviert habe geht jetzt garnix mehr und auch nach etwaigen Neuinstallationen der DSL über DFÜ-Verbindung läuft immernoch nix!!

Kann mir da mal jemand helfen?? oder mir ne genau Anleitung zum einrichten von DSL über DFÜ geben!? Die Infos die ich gefunden habe waren unzureichend!!


----------



## bertrunken (26. April 2002)

also guten morgen nichwahr,
also um ins internet zu gehen bedarf es eines netzwerkprotokolls und dieses ist nunmal tcp/ip --> ganz schnell wieder einrichten.
für die dfü verbindung also du musst deine t-online anwahl eingeben irgendwas mit 019...
dann beim benutzernamen kommt so ne ellen lange zahl rein die sich aus deiner tel.nummer vom anschluss der anwahlkennung der mitbenutzerbummer (vermut. 0001) einem @ zeichen und t-online.de zusammensetzt. kann dir das eventuell morgen nochmal genauer erklären weil ich dann mal wieder an meinem heimrechner mit t-online zugang sitze der aber nich xp is.
dein passwort solltest du dann auchnoch einsetzen.
als anschlusskarte musst du natürlich noch deine dslkarte angeben.

so long
berti

//edit: hoffe geholfen zu haben edit ende//


----------



## Kaprolactam (26. April 2002)

Oder viel einfachererer:
TCP/IP muß auf jeden Fall wieder eingerichtet werden. Dann installierst Du RasPPPoE, das man kostenlos im Netz kriegt (google weiß das) und du kannst beim Einrichten einer neuen DFÜ-Verbindung das DSL-Modem bei den Modems auswählen.
Soweit so gut. Die Einwahlnummer ist 0 oder 1, je nach Einwahlknoten, da hilft nur ausprobieren.
Dein Benutzername ist T-Online-NummerBenutzername0001@t-online.de - Passwort ist dein Passwort.
So sollte das klappen.

mfG
Kaprolactam


----------



## Peacemaker (29. April 2002)

Alles klar! Hatte es am we schon wieder hinbekommen! ;-)
Aber danke für die Tipps! Nur leider ist jetzt nachdem Hochfahren wieder für ca 2min Sense mit dem LAN! Erst dann werden die Netzwerkverbindungen geladen!
Ich finde das nicht sehr zufriedenstellend irgendwie!
Hat da jemand noch ne Idee woran das liegen könnte?
Die Einwahlnummer ist 0191011 oder so ähnlich...
Diesen RasPPPoe hab ich schon. aber XP liefert ja einen eigenen...
Wenn ich den für die dsl-LANkarte installiere hätte ich ja 2!
Wie deinstalliere ich den von XP?
Hatte das auch schonmal probiert... mein Gehirn ist aber einfach zu vernebelt...

Vielen Dank für die Beiträge bis jetzt!  

CU PM


----------



## Dreadman (31. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kaprolactam _
> *Oder viel einfachererer:
> TCP/IP muß auf jeden Fall wieder eingerichtet werden. Dann installierst Du RasPPPoE, das man kostenlos im Netz kriegt (google weiß das) und du kannst beim Einrichten einer neuen DFÜ-Verbindung das DSL-Modem bei den Modems auswählen.
> Soweit so gut. Die Einwahlnummer ist 0 oder 1, je nach Einwahlknoten, da hilft nur ausprobieren.
> ...



Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem...Wohin installiere ich RasPPoE?


----------

